# please help!!!



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

can you please tell me, does water temp effect the amount of time it takes for a guppy to drop her fry? if it does what temp should it be?


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

Not really. Guppies can stand a temperature range anywhere from around 60 to 100 degrees (although an average temperature of 70 to 80 would be advisable).


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

ok thanks! mine is around 82.


----------

